# Call kits



## gman2431 (Jun 25, 2014)

I wasn't sure if this is the right place or not for this, but it kinda seemed appropriate. If not, please move. 

I recently bought some kits from PSI, predator and a double reed duck, and was wondering if there was any tips for em?

Everything seems self explanatory and I actually have one predator done but it kinda sounds like crap. No one get excited, I will post pics. Lol

So I'm basically looking to see if the kits are as cheap as the cost or if there's some hot tip to making it sound better. 

I'm open to all advise and even sources for better quality kits if need be. I don't mind paying a little more for better quality since these will all be for myself, family and friends as gifts. 

Thanks!


----------



## Big Brad Va (Jun 25, 2014)

Sounds like you are talking about the open reed predator call style. I'm no help in that regard since I've yet to make one with a sound at all, let alone a bad sound. 

I've done some of the closed reed style calls and they are almost fool proof on the sound as long as you don't over "blade" the reed. They aren't as versital as open reeds, but are more user/beginner friendly.

Personally I would buy from http://thogamecallsstore.com for most call kits. Some of his stuff shows out of stock and when I called awhile back there was an issue just getting through. Not sure if that still is a problem

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 25, 2014)

Just go to THOgamecalll forum and read about them. Great info there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 25, 2014)

I've never used call kits from PSI... Didn't even realize they had any. HUT products has good stuff IME... I use their cottontail and owl reeds and have had great results with them. For duck calls, if you're not going to make your own inserts, Echo inserts are pretty widely regarded as being top notch.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 26, 2014)

Part of the issue with calls is that everyone has their own taste... and how you blow (are your a grunter or a blower, high or low pressure, etc.) also makes a big difference. So a kit that sounds good to one may not to another - just as one callmaker's custom call will sound good to some and not others. I don't know anything about the PSI kits, but suspect they can be tweaked. I'd start with the reeds - try shortening them, dog earing them, or thinning them. Whatever you do, do incrementally and in VERY small amounts - tiny changes can make big differences. If you can't get sound that you want, try tweaking the toneboard by filing/sanding it to chance the radius - again, VERY small changes/reinsert reed/test/tweak further. As the toneboard changes, the reed may need to change, too. All this stuff is interconnected and codependent. You'll screw some up for sure by changing "too far", but you'll learn a lot about what impact certain modifications have on sound, lockup, screech, etc. - and maybe get the bug to make your own.


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 26, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for the replies!

Yes, this is the open reed predator from PSI. I think I kinda got what I paid for on this one...

What really struck me as odd is that I put it together and blew through it and not a sound. Suck on it and it kinda sounds like a duck getting mauled until you really suck on it then it's not terrible. I've never seen a call that you suck on instead of blow through. By touching the reed it seemed to make it squeel a little more so maybe I will go home and cut on the thing a little. 

I didn't glue it in yet, thank God, so if it's a joke I will only be out 5 bucks and return the rest of em. 

I will also be checking out that other site and get a little better product next time. 

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 26, 2014)

I can't imagine how an open reed would make a noise when you suck through it. You are biting down on the reed and blowing through the reed end, not the other end, right?


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 26, 2014)

Negative! Hahaha 

Boy this is a good one here! 

Ill go hide in the corner now... Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 26, 2014)

Well, that might possibly have a little something to do with it haha. 

Trust me... Having never used some calls, I had to study them a bit to figure out how they worked. No shame in that.


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 26, 2014)

Ya know I wondered why my Lab even looked at me funny and walked away last night while I was outta wind sucking on that dam thing. LOL

Normally he's good for a reaction and wasn't amused. Probably thought "look at that idiot blowing on that call backwards, I'm going out under the shade tree"

Well thanks again and good thing I brought it up!hahaha

I'm open to all shots right now so fire away boys!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 26, 2014)

Looks like you are using the KO toneboard. Here is how I do open reeds. These have my RR2 toneboards. Barrel's do great with around a 2 inch barrel with a 5/'s or a little bigger exaust. Were the toneboard slope down use a lip or tooth. Doing wa wa wa wa back and forth with light pressure. Work the exaust end with your hands to put emotion into your call. Rick
Here is a YDD2 toneboard that I cnc machined at yellerdogs in Michigan. Makes awesome Howlers.
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2003-43_zpsdb21ba1f.jpg

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2001-73_zpsf6ca5b33.jpg
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls003-20.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice Rick I really like plain simple lines in a call.


----------



## BrentWin (Jun 26, 2014)

Rick's toneboards are top notch. They are what I use for about 95% of my open reed calls.


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 26, 2014)

That top call is a stunner!

I will look up that company, I'm a big fan of buying products made in the home state. 

Thanks for the advise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James (Jun 26, 2014)

gman2431 said:


> That top call is a stunner!
> 
> I will look up that company, I'm a big fan of buying products made in the home state.
> 
> Thanks for the advise.


If you want to try the best open reed IMO, just holler at Bearmanric, (Rick) his YDD toneboards are awesome.


----------

